# Yeast Energizer???



## Sherwood

Hi all, I've been lurking around the forum for a while now, but this is my first post. I'm relatively new to wine making, only a few kits under my belt, but wanted to give this SP thingy a shot. My question is, is the yeast energizer vital to the success. I followed the instructions and mixed everything up except for the additives two days ago. The plan was to make it my LWS and pick up the additives tonight and mix them in when I pitched the slurry. Unfortunately the LWS didn't have the Energizer only the Nutrient. So I mixed in the Nutrient only and pitched the yeast. Do you think I should order some online and have it shipped, or will it ferment with out it?????

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## surlees

Tom,
Welcome aboard!
What you should use for a normal fermentation is a nutrient such as Fermax or Fermaid. Follow directions on the container, but usually you add 1 tsp./gal. I like to divide the total dosage into two equal amounts and put them in the primary on the second day and about the fourth day (~1.040 s.g.) of fermentation. 

There's also a product called Go-Ferm which is used when you hydrate the yeast to help get it off to a healthy start. I recommend using it according to directions.

Energizer is composed primarily of DAP (di-ammonium phosphate) and is used mostly to help restart a stuck fermentation. It's like caffeine to humans. I keep some on hand, but have never had to use it because I've never had a stuck fermentation. Fermax/Fermaid contains a small amount of DAP. It's also used for low nitrogen situations such as some fruit wines.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sherwood I have made skeeter pee with only yeast nutrient. Just keep your must warm and whip oxygen into it. Stir several times a day to release CO2. You should be fine.


----------



## Sherwood

Thanks for the info. Looks like fermentation has already started so I guess I'm good to go.


----------



## Julie

Hi Sherwood,

Welcome to winemakingtalk. The lemon concentrate can be very difficult to start fermennting and keep it going that is the reason why you add the energizer. Just keep an eye on it and stir it a lot. You should be fine.


----------



## Lurker

Sherwood said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking around the forum for a while now, but this is my first post.
> 
> Tom


Be very careful Tom, only I can lurk. :: : po


----------



## Sherwood

Well I racked the SP from the primary to a carboy last night, the SG was down to 1.0. I did notice what I think is that Sulfur smell, or it may of been just a very strong yeasty smell. Should I try the copper wire trick or splash rack now, or wait until after it has finished fermenting? I guess I didn't stir it enough, either that or the lack of yeast energizer got to the yeast.

I had a little taste last night and I already can tell I'm going to like it, so thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Skeeter Pee does like energizer. 

I would splash rack a.s.a.p. 

Here's a good read on H2S with some ideas to solve your problem: Rotten Egg Smell


----------

